# WTH DIRECTV



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

I have been in the company 4 nearly 6 years, i have all the tools and even the fancy ones to get the job done right all out of my pocket, I represent the company like if it was my own. I hear every day that the company is doing awesome in south america and in north america, reted number 1 for 12 years and that im the most important person, we r the back bone of dtv, then why in the hell do i make less now? cant charge for a ppole mount... who digs the hole? yup dtv says its a inconvenient so i cant charge for a pole.... every time they need a couple dollars thay take it out of my wallet, WHY? nearly 6 years and i make the same amount? gas is going up to boo coo dollars and i still only get 15 per job? they wonder why we voted in a union? they tell us that if we go non union and they will give us the premier programming for free, sorry im not selling my soul for that, ten about a month ago we we we struggling and the dtv bill got high, i just wanted to make a payment arrangement but the CSR wiped out my bill and said dont worry about my past due.... hell yea it was great, i felt like they cared... today i get my email that i have nearly 500 dollar balance? WTF??? i have the email to prove what happened... i find out that it does count for hsp accounts.... whats the big difference, IM THE BACKBONE!! But u insist that lower pay and more to do on the job is the answer, and u wonder y the new techs cut conors and do a crappy job, u get what u pay for... just saying. It must be easy to sit in a office and make changes that dont effect you. if i didnt love the work i do and passionate about my work i would go somewhere else but now in this economy where else can i go?

Back bone?...no....mud on the bottom of boots is more like it. the company is doing so well, how about sharing the wealth with the PEOPLE WHO MADE IT 4 YOU???????


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"Nabisco" said:


> I have been in the company 4 nearly 6 years, i have all the tools and even the fancy ones to get the job done right all out of my pocket, I represent the company like if it was my own. I hear every day that the company is doing awesome in south america and in north america, reted number 1 for 12 years and that im the most important person, we r the back bone of dtv, then why in the hell do i make less now? cant charge for a ppole mount... who digs the hole? yup dtv says its a inconvenient so i cant charge for a pole.... every time they need a couple dollars thay take it out of my wallet, WHY? nearly 6 years and i make the same amount? gas is going up to boo coo dollars and i still only get 15 per job? they wonder why we voted in a union? they tell us that if we go non union and they will give us the premier programming for free, sorry im not selling my soul for that, ten about a month ago we we we struggling and the dtv bill got high, i just wanted to make a payment arrangement but the CSR wiped out my bill and said dont worry about my past due.... hell yea it was great, i felt like they cared... today i get my email that i have nearly 500 dollar balance? WTF??? i have the email to prove what happened... i find out that it does count for hsp accounts.... whats the big difference, IM THE BACKBONE!! But u insist that lower pay and more to do on the job is the answer, and u wonder y the new techs cut conors and do a crappy job, u get what u pay for... just saying. It must be easy to sit in a office and make changes that dont effect you. if i didnt love the work i do and passionate about my work i would go somewhere else but now in this economy where else can i go?
> 
> Back bone?...no....mud on the bottom of boots is more like it. the company is doing so well, how about sharing the wealth with the PEOPLE WHO MADE IT 4 YOU???????


May I suggest taking this up with them? This isn't their board and they don't read it.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Nabisco said:


> I have been in the company 4 nearly 6 years, i have all the tools and even the fancy ones to get the job done right all out of my pocket, I represent the company like if it was my own. I hear every day that the company is doing awesome in south america and in north america, reted number 1 for 12 years and that im the most important person, we r the back bone of dtv, then why in the hell do i make less now? cant charge for a ppole mount... who digs the hole? yup dtv says its a inconvenient so i cant charge for a pole.... every time they need a couple dollars thay take it out of my wallet, WHY? nearly 6 years and i make the same amount? gas is going up to boo coo dollars and i still only get 15 per job? they wonder why we voted in a union? they tell us that if we go non union and they will give us the premier programming for free, sorry im not selling my soul for that, ten about a month ago we we we struggling and the dtv bill got high, i just wanted to make a payment arrangement but the CSR wiped out my bill and said dont worry about my past due.... hell yea it was great, i felt like they cared... today i get my email that i have nearly 500 dollar balance? WTF??? i have the email to prove what happened... i find out that it does count for hsp accounts.... whats the big difference, IM THE BACKBONE!! But u insist that lower pay and more to do on the job is the answer, and u wonder y the new techs cut conors and do a crappy job, u get what u pay for... just saying. It must be easy to sit in a office and make changes that dont effect you. if i didnt love the work i do and passionate about my work i would go somewhere else but now in this economy where else can i go?
> 
> Back bone?...no....mud on the bottom of boots is more like it. the company is doing so well, how about sharing the wealth with the PEOPLE WHO MADE IT 4 YOU???????


I realize I have had some beer today, but I was pretty sure I wasnt drunk. After reading this, I'm not so sure.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> I realize I have had some beer today, but I was pretty sure I wasnt drunk. After reading this, I'm not so sure.


Think you may have done better than I and I haven't had a drink yet.
4, U, etc., makes it a bit hard to understand, but then I'm old school, where you use all the keys on the keyboard to communicate.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

WTH Nabisco:eek2:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Lots of people are in similar situations -- price of everything going up except wages.

I found it interesting that you said you couldn't charge for a pole mount. *This page* at DirecTV's web site says a pole mount is considered custom and additional charges apply.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Weren't you jdogg? I'm confused..


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Can a Mod please do something about that signature? What's with the yellow that can't even be read?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

You must work for an HSP and not DirecTV directly. Pole mounts are a custom charge but only if the customer request it and if its KAKU then you cant charge even then because they pay more for every KAKU job you do even if they dont go on a pole. Your HSP is telling now you cant charge so they dont lose a job over the customer not wanting to pay. Either quit complaining and do what they say or quit.


----------



## StL_Don (Dec 10, 2008)

trh said:


> Lots of people are in similar situations -- price of everything going up except wages.
> 
> I found it interesting that you said you couldn't charge for a pole mount. *This page* at DirecTV's web site says a pole mount is considered custom and additional charges apply.


Interesting. I had a dish installed last week. I wanted on the wall where the old one was but the tech insisted it had to be on a pole.
He never once made mention of there being an extra charge.
I feel bad now if this was out of his pocket.

Don


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Can a Mod please do something about that signature? What's with the yellow that can't even be read?


"94 Trans AM GT, LT1, hardtop and 1 of about 457 yellow birds made!!!". I agree it doesn't jump out at you but it's far from being unreadable.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Nabisco said:


> I have been in the company 4 nearly 6 years, i have all the tools and even the fancy ones to get the job done right all out of my pocket, I represent the company like if it was my own. I hear every day that the company is doing awesome in south america and in north america, reted number 1 for 12 years and that im the most important person, we r the back bone of dtv, then why in the hell do i make less now? cant charge for a ppole mount... who digs the hole? yup dtv says its a inconvenient so i cant charge for a pole.... every time they need a couple dollars thay take it out of my wallet, WHY? nearly 6 years and i make the same amount? gas is going up to boo coo dollars and i still only get 15 per job? they wonder why we voted in a union? they tell us that if we go non union and they will give us the premier programming for free, sorry im not selling my soul for that, ten about a month ago we we we struggling and the dtv bill got high, i just wanted to make a payment arrangement but the CSR wiped out my bill and said dont worry about my past due.... hell yea it was great, i felt like they cared... today i get my email that i have nearly 500 dollar balance? WTF??? i have the email to prove what happened... i find out that it does count for hsp accounts.... whats the big difference, IM THE BACKBONE!! But u insist that lower pay and more to do on the job is the answer, and u wonder y the new techs cut conors and do a crappy job, u get what u pay for... just saying. It must be easy to sit in a office and make changes that dont effect you. if i didnt love the work i do and passionate about my work i would go somewhere else but now in this economy where else can i go?
> 
> Back bone?...no....mud on the bottom of boots is more like it. the company is doing so well, how about sharing the wealth with the PEOPLE WHO MADE IT 4 YOU???????


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

Definetely the wrong place to vent. There are more effective channels to escalate your concerns to.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK guys, let's not pile on. The thread starter is entitled to his feelings and opinions. I agree there are probably more productive places to voice them but the occasional rant is ok.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

How much does Dish pay their technicians? maybe he should jump ship if they pay more.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

im in a mpeg 4 market, so all i do is kaku.... yea i changed my name so it matches on all the forums im on.. i figured that if i posted where tech were at i would get some people who agree, its total bs, we are the ones who make them the money and all that happens is they take from me, make desions from a office that doesnt seem like a big deal that in the field is a big deal to a tech. they grind us 8 to 8 and then ***** about overtime. can wait for the new FSR routing system, what little planning u had in your day is gone, and u dont know if u will b done for the day... my day care cost money and if i get off early and pick up the kids i still have to pay for the time they would of been there

There is no doubt my hsp is crooked, they tell us one thing that doesnt agree with DTV policy even though on a tech training blast fact or video it says not to... and when they make a change they say it is DTV doing it... I dont believe so it contradicts what DTV does. i will look at the link u gave me about the pole, what channel would i go to to seek what the real policies are? is there someone i can contact to talk about what is going on? 

Why quit, just because i dont like whom i work for i do love my work, i like working for people and get a great sense of satisfaction when i can to a rock solid job that will last years.... i just wish they would take better care of us, they say we are the backbone, we are the everything... with out us there would be them ... but they make most stuff nearly impossible.... and rub in our face on how much they made.... i mean come on man.... i need a cost of living adjustment!!! 15 per job for gas wont do crap for me when gas goes up to 5 a gallon... I used to make good money, 5 years ago.... they treat us like a number, easily replaced. which is not the case i would like to see a new guy perform at my skill level, have all the tools i have, i have a lot of custom tools for sat installations 

Im thinking about going to dish, but they cant compete at the level that dtv has... im surprised they are still around lol

adjust your monitor my yellow shows up just perfect. im just running stock settings so if u customized yours that may b y you cant see it

thanks guys!


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

west99999 said:


> You must work for an HSP and not DirecTV directly. Pole mounts are a custom charge but only if the customer request it and if its KAKU then you cant charge even then because they pay more for every KAKU job you do even if they dont go on a pole. Your HSP is telling now you cant charge so they dont lose a job over the customer not wanting to pay. Either quit complaining and do what they say or quit.


they changed the policy that we cant mount to vinyl siding, which dont wrong will mess up the siding, will i not do a 4 box because they customer wont pay, no but it will be up to me, im the one doing the work and when i have to trench that is me doing the work 10 to 15 feet sure, 80 feet.... i dont think so she better be good looking lol

unless u were or are a tech u wont understand... i give leaps and bounds for my company and DTV, u have no place to tell me what i i should do


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

DirecTV finally fired our bad HSP a year or two ago and now the local techs work directly for DirecTV. 
The installers who did my GF's install were happy with D" and did a professional job. I still gave them a $60 tip.
Is DirecTV trying to get rid of the remaining HSPs? They seem to be the problem. I guess would be hard to do in small areas. 
These guys trying to do a good job while working for one of the bad HSPs deserve extra big tips. But how is the typical customer supposed to know what to do?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

"dettxw" said:


> DirecTV finally fired our bad HSP a year or two ago and now the local techs work directly for DirecTV.
> The installers who did my GF's install were happy with D" and did a professional job. I still gave them a $60 tip.
> Is DirecTV trying to get rid of the remaining HSPs? They seem to be the problem. I guess would be hard to do in small areas.
> These guys trying to do a good job while working for one of the bad HSPs deserve extra big tips. But how is the typical customer supposed to know what to do?


There are some HSPs that Directv O&O can't hold a candle to metric-wise


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

i find most people can see what u r doing and know that it isnt easy... sometimes i blow people away with basic stuff, i e hook up a dvd or program a remote, other times that can c u on the phone trying to fix the workorder to there liking i just had one the other probally spent a hour on the phone in the end the job didnt go in because the sales company couldnt match what they were quoted... i stayed knowing that im not making a penny but they gave me 20 for the help... which is better than nothing they saw i was going out of my way to help them, i represented the company with honor and told them this is very unusual and they fell through some small cracks. i left them contact info for me and my boss and told them to give it a few days and call us and we can get it right.

other times people can see what u r doing is hard, just working in the freezing cold and the hot, very hot summers, wall fishing what we do isnt a thing u see every day
it feels good when u get a tip even if its a couple dollars for a soda, its nice to get rewarded. i will always give a customer 110% even if i know them and we had problems in the past out side of dtv, i assure u if u roll up on a install of mine it is rock solid and looks the very best it can

tech pride!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

rrdirectsr said:


> Definetely the wrong place to vent.


This is the perfect place to vent. Often what this forum is all about is venting.



> There are more effective channels to escalate your concerns to.


That, too.

Ellen Filipiak's office would be the ultimate destination.

http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/officers.cfm

The link is at the bottom of the page, under Executive Customer Care Contact.

*Nabisco*, I'd recommend you edit down your problem to the fewest words possible. Eliminate the drama. Just write about your situation with DirecTV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> This is the perfect place to vent. Often what this forum is all about is venting.
> 
> Ellen Filipiak's office would be the ultimate destination.
> 
> ...


Ellen's group is for customer problems, and this would fall under another group, namely Operations out of Denver, so I really don't think Ellen is the right place.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I stand corrected, and not for the first time by *VOS*.

:gott:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> I stand corrected, and not for the first time by *VOS*.
> 
> :gott:


This just comes from a chat with some of the major players at DirecTV, where there were several "big wigs", and who was fielding which questions.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

It would be nice if the rant was coherent.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

adkinsjm said:


> It would be nice if the rant was coherent.


Simple attempts at spelling and grammar are certainly appreciated. :lol:


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/officers.cfm

that is what i want?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ndole said:


> Simple attempts at spelling and grammar would be certainly appreciated. :lol:


"Fixed that"


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

I was just notified that I will be wrote up for not wearing my uniform on inventory day, I dont understand how they can REQUIRE me to come in on my day off and require me to wear a uniform when im not getting paid?????


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you work for Directv O&O or an HSP?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nabisco said:


> I was just notified that I will be wrote up for not wearing my uniform on inventory day, I dont understand how they can REQUIRE me to come in on my day off and require me to wear a uniform when im not getting paid?????


They can't. Working "off the clock" is a violation of federal and state wage and hour laws (and the most common violation). Even if it's not required, if your employer is aware that you're working, and allows it, you also must be paid, including overtime.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

I understand and can identify with the frustration that is being expressed by the original poster. I was talking with a wireless internet installer last week that said he worked for Directv in the past. He recalled the years he brought home $70,000. He left when he began only bringing home $20,000. The work load had not been reduced. The description of the job had been changed in ways that Directv would be paying less. When the workload of the install changes with new technology, the techs are told, it only takes a few minutes. 

Here is the thing. We hear about how a teacher makes so little. Guess what, the beginning pay for a teacher is TWICE my pay I get being a qualified, certified technician. I install both Dish and Direct. I certified and trained for both after being trained by both companies. Now I work for a retailer and they pay me more than what either Dish or Direct would pay. Still, I make a lot less than I would like. I take my pay with a smile because I don't have a family with children to feed. If I did, I would have to see if I could get food stamps. I do enjoy my job. I don't want to do any other right now. 

Back to the wireless installer who used to work for Directv. He checked out a job that was advertised for a Directv installer for a local retail store. They offered him $8.00 and hour for install work. He did not take the job. He told them the pay was an insult and left. Good for him, it was an insult. 

Both Dish and Directv have reduced the pay of installers. The both ask more and more of them, and compensate less and less. It is time that trend stop, and the public needs to know that the guy installing your TV today is a qualified trained tech being underpaid for what he knows how to do. These techs do it to feed a family, and it is getting harder to do. Prices go up. Pay goes down. Question. How many people could install their own systems. Some, but not enough to get rid of installers. Could you install a system on your own home? Just know that the person getting you set up with satellite TV may be having to jump through a lot of unseen hoops, and they are doing their level best to be the finest representative of Dish or Direct. What you don't see is the stress that they are feeling for the things behind them you cannot see.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And customers want more and more for free. Some of which requires a tech visit.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

I work for a HSP, the warehouse guy rattle on something that we signed a paper when we started.... that we knew that we wrent going to get paid.... horse poo!!! you require, you buying!!! I had it with all the crap the HSP gives us, we need to get everybody on the same page, the HSP makes money and we know DTV is more than well, time to pay the guys and gals who make them the money!!! Cost of living adjustment!!! UNION yes, thats why we voted one in, they dont give us what we want i know they can replace 1 site location but 10 plus never lol, DTV will pull there contract so damn fast and I will go to work for the next guy, dont get me wrong i love the work i do, not everybody can do it!



awblackmon said:


> I understand and can identify with the frustration that is being expressed by the original poster. I was talking with a wireless internet installer last week that said he worked for Directv in the past. He recalled the years he brought home $70,000. He left when he began only bringing home $20,000. The work load had not been reduced. The description of the job had been changed in ways that Directv would be paying less. When the workload of the install changes with new technology, the techs are told, it only takes a few minutes.
> 
> Here is the thing. We hear about how a teacher makes so little. Guess what, the beginning pay for a teacher is TWICE my pay I get being a qualified, certified technician. I install both Dish and Direct. I certified and trained for both after being trained by both companies. Now I work for a retailer and they pay me more than what either Dish or Direct would pay. Still, I make a lot less than I would like. I take my pay with a smile because I don't have a family with children to feed. If I did, I would have to see if I could get food stamps. I do enjoy my job. I don't want to do any other right now.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! you couldnt said it any better!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

So... what exactly has the union solved if you're still having so many issues? How much does that cost you every week?

Also, Directv doesn't decide what the HSP pays. I think that your ire is a little bit misdirected.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

@nabisco...so you're saying you are employed by DTV directly? as in your checks come from DTV corporate?


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

Man, I guess I work for a different hsp than you guys, things aren't perfect where I work, but they aren't on the same planet as some of the stuff I been reading in this thread. I do agree that it sucks that the rates haven't changed in a long time, cost of living goes up, rates stay the same though...

And as for not being paid for coming in for inventory, thats just straight up illegal man


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

My checks do not come from dtv my hsp sends them, The union has helped and protect you when they try shady stuff, thought we got screwed on the last contract that happen because not enough people voted. Some things they can help and other things that been the way its been, hard to get some stuff to change. It has made work some what livable


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

You got screwed cause not enough of you voted???


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

W2 or 1099


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

ndole said:


> Simple attempts at spelling and grammar are certainly appreciated. :lol:


So i can see that this guy doesnt have a mobile phone, when we text we use the shortest amount of words, some people need to step out of the stone age and grow up and get with the times even thought they know exactly what i wrote that have no valuable in put and try to drop 2 cents of useless info! how does your post have anything to what i wrote, take you ignorance somewhere else:eek2:

I got a w2, i didnt look at what type it was, i was just happy to get some cash back lol!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Nabisco said:


> So i can see that this guy doesnt have a mobile phone, when we text we use the shortest amount of words, some people need to step out of the stone age and grow up and get with the times even thought they know exactly what i wrote that have no valuable in put and try to drop 2 cents of useless info! how does your post have anything to what i wrote, take you ignorance somewhere else:eek2:
> 
> I got a w2, i didnt look at what type it was, i was just happy to get some cash back lol!


It is very hard to read a post that is posted that way. We can't tell where the sentences start or stop, so most posts like that get overlooked even if the content is valuable.

Please stay polite to each other and take the rest of the disagreement to PM.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nabisco said:


> So i can see that this guy doesnt have a mobile phone, when we text we use the shortest amount of words,


Who's we? I have a mobile phone and text quite a bit, but always in complete sentences and correct spelling.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Nabisco said:


> I got a w2, i didn't look at what type it was, i was just happy to get some cash back lol!


1099 is an entrepreneur, contractor of some sort, basically screwn.

Ignoring everything else, a W2 indicates you have to submit a time sheet.

Anything over forty hours is overtime, regardless of whether your on piecework.

An hour for a Tech Meeting is overtime. An hour for inventory is overtime.

Learn how to manage your hours, you'll get paid.

I agree on some of your original rant concerning the lack of increase in pay.

spartanstew is always right(almost), get a grip cuz.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

I can see his point sorry i cant help but be pissed. even my union says that you claim the time as hours work (but means crap unless you hit 40 hours.) I going to other means my cousin happens to be a new lawyer or something close she is check in to a few things i also called the Dept of labor bottom line if you require me to do something and your are not my woman u can pay me or screw off, now they say that i signed a paper saying that i know this or something agreeing upon this but that was the warehouse guy talking and if i did i was forced because they require us to sign there crap or they will pull your route and you dont work. But i would imagine now that i think of it that if i show i was working on day x and i have no pay then its a done deal. i would think that nobody can sign a paper saying they will work for free, this isnt the peace corps lol

now how we got screwed is say there is 500 guys, if only 275 vote and the rest doesnt, those whom didnt vote... that vote doesnt count for anything yea or nah. so assume that the 275 was a majority yes we want this then it gets accepted well thats how im told how it went


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

samrs said:


> Ignoring everything else, a W2 indicates you have to submit a time sheet.


I was salaried for a couple of years and still got a W2. It sounds like Nabisco may be on a piecework type payment plan, paid based on what he does not for how long he takes to do it (and apparently additional parts needed?). Only he or someone else with knowledge of the employment agreements at his HSP would know for sure exactly what he is paid for and the rates for each type of work.

If doing inventory is not paid on an hourly basis on top of any salary earned for the "piecework" of installs it isn't a good thing, but it sounds like that is what is in his employment agreement.

I worked another job that was in retail sales and was paid on commission. The hours I sat around with no customers to sell to just cut into my average hourly sales. The company did track hours, and paid federal/state minimum wage if there were not enough sales to cover the minimum, but it was basically a commission job. Sell more, make more. When you came in for inventory the hours were counted but only against the minimum wage so if you were a good salesperson you effectively did inventory for free. Perhaps it wasn't "right" but it was what I signed up for.

Getting a W2 or punching a clock doesn't automatically mean that one will be paid for the hours worked. It is all up to the agreement they have with their employer.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nabisco-

Please, sentence structure, paragraphs, etc.: I can't read your recent post. Or, rather, I won't put in the time to decipher it.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Who's we? I have a mobile phone and text quite a bit, but always in complete sentences and correct spelling.


+1 refuse to answer any texts that are not in full sentences and correct spelling


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A reminder:


Scott Kocourek said:


> Please stay polite to each other and take the rest of the disagreement to PM.


This thread is about the problems Nabisco is having with compensation, not his posting style. Please stay on the topic of the thread. Thanks!


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

See if the cable company is hiring. There are several out near me looking for experienced installers.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

I tried a few years ago, they wont touch a dbs installer on the accounts that we made way more than what they pay, hey how hard could it be to do disconnects all day lol :lol:

what do you guys think of having to wear my uniform anytime that im not paid??


----------



## BoostedBlazer (Feb 15, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> Ellen's group is for customer problems, and this would fall under another group, namely Operations out of Denver, so I really don't think Ellen is the right place.


This would be something to take up with I.S.S. or Field Services...

BTW Nabiso, been there done that! My HSP routed me on an AM install and then 4 PM service calls. That were a grand total of like 400 miles of driving in one day! Did the AM install and then drove to each of the service calls to find out 3 of them cancelled with nobody from HSP updating me on that and the 4th cancelled at the door. First time in my life it cost me $90 out of my pocket to go to work... Brought it up with my supervisor and he told me "get used to it, it happens". Went home that night did a complete inventory of all my stuff that I needed to give back and was at the warehouse the next morning with it all accounted for and promptly quit on the spot!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Sometimes the job can get a bit tougher than the tech :lol:

Not everyone is cut out for it


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

BoostedBlazer said:


> This would be something to take up with I.S.S. or Field Services...
> 
> BTW Nabiso, been there done that! My HSP routed me on an AM install and then 4 PM service calls. That were a grand total of like 400 miles of driving in one day! Did the AM install and then drove to each of the service calls to find out 3 of them cancelled with nobody from HSP updating me on that and the 4th cancelled at the door. First time in my life it cost me $90 out of my pocket to go to work... Brought it up with my supervisor and he told me "get used to it, it happens". Went home that night did a complete inventory of all my stuff that I needed to give back and was at the warehouse the next morning with it all accounted for and promptly quit on the spot!


Gotta precall man, avoid the wasted gas


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

I hear that, they cant even get the route up till 9-10 pm


----------

